# COC, CPC seeking remote outpatient or ASC coding position



## Deborah Robinson (Jul 7, 2017)

Deborah Robinson COC (old name CPC-H), CPC
3941 Applegate Cir * Brandon, FL. 33511
Email: dlrobinson100@aol.com

Work history: 	
Pyramid Healthcare Solutions (Anthelio Healthcare and Atos) – staffing company. Employed July 1, 2013 thru 2-29-2016 – Job title: remote fulltime Outpatient II coder. I coded at Children’s Hospital for 2 years and then I was transferred to Community Health Services for 5 months. Pyramid’s contract ended and at the same time Anthelio bought Pyramid so I was released. Atos has since bought Anthelio. To verify employment: www.theworknumber.com. Tel: 1-800-367-5690. Brandon Surgery Center (ASC) 2-21-2001 thru 4-19-2013 HCA went to a centralized billing office and my position was eliminated.

Education:
Outpatient Coding Curriculum with the American Academy of Professional Coders (comparable to the Coding Specialist curriculum with AHIMHA), started July 2016 completed December 2016. I am certified in Outpatient Coding and CPC.
Elsevier Publishing for ICD-10-CM, started November 2013 completed it June 2014. I am certified in ICD-10-CM.
Penn Foster Career School - medical coding and billing course started in March 1998 completed October 2000. The areas of study were: Medical terminology, anatomy, physiology, disease process, pharmacology. The course taught each body system and how they function together. The coding portion taught an overview of Inpatient, E/M, and billing. There were more in depth studies of Outpatient and surgery coding. 

I have kept up-to-date with coding by enrolling in various webinars and workshops from the AAPC: 
            *2017 CPT Coding Updates 	                         *Practicode COC cases – practice cases for Outpatient Coding
	    *2017 ICD-10-CM Updates                                                                           (through AAPC)
	    *Surgical Chart Audits – Cutting Into the Documentation
            *Navigating ICD-10-CM Guidelines: How to wade through the complexity

Skills and Responsibilities:
	 EMR's"                                      Encoders:                                             Billing Programs:
         Clinview-HPF, 3M-360,               3M 360 Computer assisted coding,          Advantx, AS400-HMS          
         Cerner, Siemens, Epic                Trucode, Webstrat        
			                                 Endcoder Pro by Ingenix 

Areas of coding that I have worked in: Pyramid’s client: Community Health Services – 195 general acute     hospitals and 29 ASC’s. I did not have a permanent site to code, so I floated between sites. This allowed me to code a broad case mix in Same Day Surgeries and ASC facilities, including: laminectomies, endoscopies for gastrointestinal and bronchoscopes, orthopedic and other’s.  Children’s Hospital of Omaha – their case mix included: ENT, bronchoscopes, orthopedics (congenital defects, broken bones), pulmonology, ophthalmology, gastroenterology, general surgery, plastics, and urology. Brandon Surgery Center (ASC) their case mix included ophthalmology -retina, cornea, ocular plastics, general plastics, brachytherapy for the prostate, pain, ENT, gynecology, gastroenterology orthopedics, and urology.

My computer skills include: 
      *MS Excel			*Outlook               *Join
      *MS Word 	 		*VPN’s

Achievements:
Community Health Services – I was able to work together with Pyramid’s team to accomplish Community’s goals of having everything coded and billed within 24 hours of receiving all the needed documents for the chart.  I also, worked with the IT department to resolve continuous software and program issues quickly. I was able to train 10 new coders how to run the EMR’s and Billing programs.

Children’s Hospital – We were a smaller team so we were cross trained to help with one or two other departments when needed. I was cross trained in clinics; most of my time was in the Same-Day-Surgery department.

Brandon Surgery Center – an HCA facility – I was able to raise their net revenue considerably because they were not coding cases that were being cancelled in the OR. Also, I was able to reduce their billing days to meet the goal of having everything billed within 24 hours after receiving all of the needed documents. When I started their numbers of cases were 650 – 750 a month. When I left the number had risen to 750-900 cases a month with a couple of months reaching 1000 cases.


----------



## twizzle (Jul 8, 2017)

*COC, CPC seeking remote OP or ASC coding position*

Hi Deborah

I sent you a private message.


----------



## twizzle (Jul 13, 2017)

*Job opportunity*

Hi Deborah.

I sent you another PM. Please read it. There may be something of interest for you.


----------

